# [App]ThemeCenter - NM Themes



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: AOSP

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
This is a MUST HAVE app if you are into customizing your phone.

This app puts all of my customization in one centralized location for your convenience. As an added bonus, the list of apps self updates, so I don't have to push updates to you every time I publish a theme. When it hits the play store, it will be available in your list.

Currently in the app is the ability to select from my icon themes, and theme chooser themes (you MUST have a custom ROM with the theme chooser to use these)

Future enhancements include sliding between tabs, more image previews, sortable lists (I hope), additional tabs, and displaying the app as installed, if it is on your device already.

This app requests internet permissions in order to access my theme lists, the play store, and external links to Twitter, G+, etc.

This is my first real app other than icon themes and theme chooser themes, and has been a lot of fun to make and learn. I hope to continue on this path. If you have any additions you would like to see, feel free to email me ([email protected])

Thanks to all those that helped me test this out and helped me out along the way.

Market Link: http://goo.gl/OYtNK

Reserved for pics


----------

